# Tempestade em Trás-os-Montes



## Brigantia (20 Mai 2007 às 01:36)

Cerca de 70 a 80 por cento das plantações agrícolas e caminhos agrícolas destruídos foi o resultado de uma chuva de granizo que caiu hoje na freguesia de Jou, concelho de Murça, disse o presidente da Câmara. 

O presidente da Câmara de Murça, João Teixeira, disse à Agência Lusa que se «registaram grandes prejuízos» um pouco por toda a freguesia de Jou, na sequência de uma trovoada com queda de chuva e granizo durante cerca de uma hora e meia. 

A trovoada terá ocorrido, segundo o autarca, entre as 16:00 e as 17:30 e afectou as aldeias de Cimo de Vila, Aboleira, Rio, Banho, Penabeice, Mascanho e área envolvente ao Santuário de Santa Isabel. 

João Teixeira afirmou que entre «70 a 80 por cento» da produção da freguesia «ficou destruída». 

O vice-presidente da autarquia, José Maria Costa, disse à Lusa que a produção de cereja da freguesia «ficou praticamente toda destruída» e referiu ainda os prejuízos na maçã, vinha, produção de batata, cereais ou produtos hortícolas. 

José Maria Costa referiu ainda a destruição de caminhos agrícolas das propriedades, o que se verificou nas zonas de encosta e, acrescentou, que algumas estradas municipais foram atingidas pelo arrastamento de terras. 

João Teixeira referiu que o arrastamento de terras levou ainda à paragem da estação de bombagem que abastece a freguesia de Jou e parte da vila de Murça estando, no entanto, segundo o responsável, garantido o abastecimento de água às populações através dos depósitos. 

O objectivo foi impedir a entrada de água barrenta no sistema de abastecimento. 

Frisou que a Protecção Civil está no local e que os serviços municipais estão a efectuar um levantamento dos prejuízos causados. 

Refira-se que, a 07 de Junho de 2004, a queda de granizo nas localidades de Porrais e Sobreira, também no concelho de Murça, provocou prejuízos em vários hectares de vinha e olival de 450 agricultores. 

Logo no dia a seguir, o então Ministro da Agricultura, Sevinate Pinto, visitou estas localidades para avaliar os estragos e, a 09 de Junho, o Conselho de Ministros aprovou a disponibilização de uma quantia até um milhão de euros para pequenos agricultores do concelho de Murça afectados pelo mau tempo. 

Mais de um ano depois, os agricultores receberam as compensações - cerca de 600 euros por hectare de vinha.

Copyright © PortugalDiário


----------



## Iceberg (20 Mai 2007 às 12:37)

No noticiário do meio-dia da RTPN, passou a notícia e a reportagem, com imagens do local, e uma imagem tirada por máquina digital em que s econfirma o tamanho das bolas de granizo ... Provavelmente, no Jornal da Tarde da RTP, às 13h00, deverão repetir a notícia.


----------



## Minho (20 Mai 2007 às 12:57)

Bem, estou a ver que  Murça quer entrar em competiação com as Great Plains


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mai 2007 às 13:34)

Técnicos da Direcção de Agricultura avaliam estragos do granizo.

Os técnicos da Direcção de Agricultura de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro estão esta manhã a avaliar os prejuízos causados pela queda de granizo nas plantações e caminhos agrícolas da freguesia de Jou, no concelho de Murça (Vila Real). 

O vice-presidente da Câmara de Murça, José Maria Costa, disse à Agência Lusa que a queda de água e granizo durante cerca de hora e meia ao final da tarde de sábado provocou grandes prejuízos um pouco por toda a freguesia de Jou. 

Grande parte da produção de cereja, maçã, castanha, batata, cereais, produtos hortícolas e vinha desta região ficou praticamente destruída. 

José Rodrigues, agricultor de Jou, disse à Lusa que a sua colheita deste ano foi "praticamente embora". 

"Tenho um souto com 350 castanheiros que, no ano passado, produziram cerca de nove toneladas de castanha e, depois desta trovoada, não vou ficar com nada", frisou. 

O agricultor referiu que a trovoada "foi muito prejudicial" para toda a freguesia. 

"A pedra foi muita e durante muito tempo. O granizo que caiu tinha o tamanho de castanhas", salientou. 

José Maria Costa disse que o relatório dos técnicos da Direcção de Agricultura já deverá estar concluído na segunda-feira. 

O arrastamento de terras levou ainda à paragem da estação de bombagem que abastece a freguesia de Jou e parte da vila de Murça estando, no entanto, segundo o responsável, garantido o abastecimento de água às populações através dos depósitos. 

O objectivo foi impedir a entrada de água barrenta no sistema de abastecimento José Maria Costa referiu ainda a destruição de caminhos agrícolas das propriedades, o que se verificou nas zonas de encosta e, acrescentou, que algumas estradas municipais foram atingidas pelo arrastamento de terras. 

Refira-se que, a 07 de Junho de 2004, a queda de granizo nas localidades de Porrais e Sobreira, também no concelho de Murça, provocou prejuízos em vários hectares de vinha e olival de 450 agricultores. 

Logo no dia a seguir, o então Ministro da Agricultura, Sevinate Pinto, visitou estas localidades para avaliar os estragos e, a 09 de Junho, o Conselho de Ministros aprovou a disponibilização de uma quantia até um milhão de euros para pequenos agricultores do concelho de Murça afectados pelo mau tempo. 

Mais de um ano depois, os agricultores receberam as compensações - cerca de 600 euros por hectare de vinha.


Copyright © RTP


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mai 2007 às 17:24)

Murça: ministro anuncia ajuda para agricultores


O Ministério da Agricultura anunciou hoje que vai disponibilizar ajuda imediata aos agricultores da freguesia de Jou, Murça, afectados pela queda de granizo, no sábado, através do fornecimento gratuito de adubos fólicos e cálcio, noticia a Lusa. 

O Ministério da Agricultura revelou em comunicado que a queda de água e granizo durante cerca de hora e meia ao final da tarde de sábado atingiu uma área estimada entre 100 a 150 hectares de terrenos agrícolas. 

Desde domingo, equipas de técnicos da Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Norte (DRAP Norte) estiveram no terreno a avaliar os prejuízos. 

As culturas mais afectadas são os castanheiros (80 hectares), vinha (20 hectares), macieiras (20 hectares), olival (20 hectares), cerejeiras (6 hectares) e pessegueiros (2 hectares). 

Os técnicos revelaram ainda que, no interior da área atingida, registou-se a destruição da quase totalidade de pequenas hortas familiares, tendo-se verificado ainda pequenos arrastamentos de terras. 

O Ministério da Agricultura anunciou que vai disponibilizar de imediato ajuda, fornecendo, a título gratuito, adubos fólicos e cálcio. 

Equipas da Divisão de Vitivinicultura e da Divisão de Protecção e Controlo Fitossanitário reúnem-se terça-feira com os agricultores afectadosa fim de os sensibilizar para a importância da adopção de medidas culturais que atenuem os estragos. 

Em termos de culturas, os técnicos confirmaram estragos entre 10 a 30 por cento de queda de folha nos castanheiros, 20 a 40 por cento de lesões nos frutos e queda de folhas nos olivais e 30 a 80 por cento de destruição dos cachos, fendilhamento dos sarmentos e queda de folhas das videiras. 

Verificou-se ainda entre 20 a 60 por cento de lesões nos frutos e queda de folhas dos pessegueiros, de 30 a 80 por cento de lesões nos frutos e queda de folhas das macieiras e 40 a 80 por cento de lesões nos frutos e queda de folhas nas cerejeiras. 

A fonte do ministério afirma que, apesar do Estado contribuir até 75 por cento para a criação de seguros, a maior parte dos agricultores cujas culturas foram atingidas pelo granizo não tem feito qualquer seguro de colheita, à excepção de alguns produtores de maçã.


Copyright © PortugalDiário


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mai 2007 às 15:02)

É lamentável que estas coisas aconteçam, o mais lamentável é esta mentalidade tuga de estar sempre à espera do subsídio, fazer seguro??? Naaaaaaa... O estado ajuda! Quem é o estado??? Somos todos nós! Oh meus senhores!!! Sinceramente!


----------

